# Simple Walnut/Cherry Pot Plate



## gvwp (Nov 3, 2012)

This is a simple pot plate I made for the kitchen. Works great. Simple construction with a few pieces of scrap Walnut and Cherry. A great wife pleaser, although I don't have a wife I can see how the wives might like them. 

[attachment=13087]
[attachment=13088]
[attachment=13089]













View attachment 54599


----------

